# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Plotselinge rode jeukende bult in gezicht

## Leonard85

Hallo, 

ik zomaar opeens een zwelling/bult in mijn gezicht. Het is heel rood en jeukt verschrikkelijk. 

Weet iemand wat dit kan zijn?

----------


## chicka1958

Hoi Leonardo heb je misschien gister iets gegeten waar je allergies voor bent, of een vreemd gerecht wat je nog niet eerder hebt gegeten? Het lijkt op een allergie reactie. Als je het helemaal niet vetrouwd of het erger word zou ik de huisarts even raadplegen, met een groet Chicka

----------


## sakia

dat is een allergische reactie van stof, voeding, geur, dieren, planten, etc....

dit zal na een week verdwijnen maar als je lichaam weer in aanraking komt met die lichaamsvreemde stof dan blijven die plekken bestaan of ze komen en gaan weer weg en komen weer terug.

voldoende rust, geen stress, let op wat je eet eventueel een dieet en lekker in je vel zitten, je blij voelen helpt bij het genezingsproces.

Jou lichaam is in disbalans met je positieve en negatieve energie. Probeer een evenwicht te vinden in je energiebalans door activiteiten te doen waar je gelukkig bij voelt.

succes

----------

